# Itunes error message



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Just downloaded Itunes and get this error message "This application was unable to stsrt correctly(0x000007b). Click to close the application. Using Win.8.1 500 SSD, 16G Ram. T.I.A.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try these ideas: https://support.apple.com/en-in/HT203206


----------

